

How to pitch bullshit - Slides from a cynical talk - derwildemomo
http://www.slideshare.net/derwildemomo/how-to-pitch-bullshit

======
ams6110
One or two chuckles here, but overall not worth the time.

~~~
rb2k_
the real presentation (android developer camp stuttgart) was hilarious.

sadly no video capture available :(

------
bane
Good points about communicating your idea to your mother-in-law and using
pictures to avoid the tl;dr issue.

The advice in here would have been helpful to the Google Wave team I think.

Communicating complex technical ideas is hard. Whenever we have an idea for a
project, we see if we can sum the project up in a 5 or 6 word slogan. If we
can't, it's too complicated and we ditch it.

~~~
BonoboBoner
I dont think the pitch of Wave was bad... just the UI and the lack of
integration with your existing contacts.

~~~
derwildemomo
+1. The pitch was after all the best part, remember the expectations just
after the announcement?

~~~
bane
I remember an hour long video I had to sit through just so they could give the
basic gist.

(I say this as a fan of Wave btw, used it on many projects very successfully,
exceptionally sad to see it go)

